# PS3 macht komische Geräusche



## Reflox (28. Dezember 2011)

Heyho! =)

Als ich habe am 24. eine Ps3 slim mit 320GB bekommen. Jetzt macht die ziemlich seltsame Geräusche, dieses brummen als ob der Prozessor gleich in Flammen aufgehen würde. Als ich vorgstern bei meinem Cousin war, haben wir auch seiner Ps3 gezockt und seine war ganz ruhig. 

Das Lämpchen das für den Prozessor (Glaube ich zumindest) steht, leuchtet auch immer orange. Ich weiss nicht ob ich mich irre, aber bei meinem Cousin hatte das blau geleuchtet.
Sie hat schon bei der ersten Benutzung verdammt laut gebrummt.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich das selbst beheben könnte, ich es zur Reparatur bringen muss oder es einfach egal/normal ist?

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## mristau (28. Dezember 2011)

Wenn es eine neue ist, dann geh einfach mit dem Kassenzettel und allem Zubehör zum Laden wo sie gekauft wurde, oder da es wohl ein Weihnachtsgeschenk war, bitte denjenigen, der sie dir geschenkt hat, das zu machen. Dann sagst an der Info, dass die PS3 defekt ist, bzw. komische Geräusche von sich gibt, entweder wird dir der Mitarbeiter direkt eine neue mitgeben, oder wird die zum Hersteller einschicken.


----------



## Reflox (28. Dezember 2011)

mristau schrieb:


> Wenn es eine neue ist, dann geh einfach mit dem Kassenzettel und allem Zubehör zum Laden wo sie gekauft wurde, oder da es wohl ein Weihnachtsgeschenk war, bitte denjenigen, der sie dir geschenkt hat, das zu machen. Dann sagst an der Info, dass die PS3 defekt ist, bzw. komische Geräusche von sich gibt, entweder wird dir der Mitarbeiter direkt eine neue mitgeben, oder wird die zum Hersteller einschicken.



Das Problem ist, dass sie bestellt wurde. Jetzt kann ich nochmals eine Woche oder mehr auf ne Ps3 warten,da ignorier ich lieber das Geräusch. Ist ja nicht so dass sie sonst macken macht.


----------



## bemuehung (28. Dezember 2011)

wann macht sie denn genau die Geräusche ? beim Spielen oder wenn er z.b ne Blu-Ray einliest ?


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde die PS3 keine Sekunde mehr anschalten. Klingt nach defektem Netzteil bzw. dem "Yellow Light of Death"

http://www.squidoo.com/HowtoFixPs3YellowLightofDeath

Da bleibt nichts anderes übrig, als die Konsole einzuschicken. Schau mal hier nach: http://de.playstation.com/ps3/support/general/detail/linked436067/item436066/Fehlerbehebung/

und dann hier:
http://www.playstationweb.de/abholung/


----------



## Alterac123 (28. Dezember 2011)

Würde ich garantiert nicht machen, wenn es schon so komisch klingt, kann da was unschönes passieren.


----------



## bemuehung (28. Dezember 2011)

> dieses brummen als ob der Prozessor gleich in Flammen aufgehen würde



wüsste nicht was ein Prozessor für Geräusche machen sollte   aber ist ja auch egal damit abfinden solltest du dich nicht

ist auch egal ob sie bestellt wurde oder im Laden gekauft wurde

zurückschicken mit Fehlerbeschreibung die paar tage /Woche wirst sicher ohne PS3 auskommen


----------



## Reflox (28. Dezember 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ich würde die PS3 keine Sekunde mehr anschalten. Klingt nach defektem Netzteil bzw. dem "Yellow Light of Death"
> 
> http://www.squidoo.c...lowLightofDeath
> 
> ...



Ich habe die Playstation 3 Slim, nicht die bei der Fehlerbeschreibung gezeigte. Ich habe kein yellowdingsibumsi =/

@bemuehung
Es fängt einfach an wenn ich beginne zu spielen, daher dachte ich mir es sei der PRozessor.^^

und dazu muss man sagen, dass ich 3-4 Jahre lang eine Ps3 wollte(und das ist masslos untertrieben ), und jetzt muss ich sie nach 3 Tagen wieder weggeben. Ist als würde man dir in der Wüste eine Flasche Wasser geben und sie dir nach dem ersten Schluck wieder wegnehmen. 

Edit:
Ich habe mir mal die YLoD-Videos für die Slim angeschaut. Ich hab das nicht, da es bei der Slim dann ein zweitesmal piept und gelb wird.
Ich meine das Lämpchen unten links am Rande der Konsole und es ist *ORANGE* nicht gelb.


----------



## Zukane (28. Dezember 2011)

Vielleicht sinds auch nur die Gräusche vom Laufwerk. Das macht eben son bisschen kratziges Geräusch^^


----------



## Reflox (28. Dezember 2011)

Zukane schrieb:


> Vielleicht sinds auch nur die Gräusche vom Laufwerk. Das macht eben son bisschen kratziges Geräusch^^


Ist das wirklich so laut?
Also ich zock ziemlich laut, und da hört man es immerwieder ganz deutlich.


----------



## bemuehung (28. Dezember 2011)

sollte nicht sein , ja son laufwerk kann sehr laut werden/sein


----------



## Shelung (28. Dezember 2011)

die orangene Lampe könnte ja ach die Festplatten kontroll Leuchte sein.  Wenn die arbeitet bzw. Daten sichert leuchtet die ja auch orange. 


Habe eine Silberne Slim und wenn ich jetzt Skyrim spiele ist die am Anfang auch erstmal Laut. Wird dann leise und nur zwischendurch wenn die viel Lädt mal ein wenig lauter. 

Richtig ab geht es bei einer Blu-Ray. erstmal etwas unschön Laut aber das legt sich auch schnell. 


Achte mal darauf ob sie Lauter und Leiser wird oder allgemein immer sehr laut *silence hat die sowieso nicht ist ja inzwischen fast wie ein pc vom Umfang her. Nicht alle N64 * 

Hört es nicht auf schick sie besser ein.



Achja fast vergessen.  Ich hoffe deine PS3 steht sehr Frei.  Und mit Frei meine ich keine 20 cm an den seiten... Hintenrum wird da schnell Warm.  In Verbindung mit einem nicht überheizten Zimmer oder auch weg von der Heizung.

Wird die Ps3 Warm wird sie immer Lauter


----------



## Reflox (28. Dezember 2011)

Na dann wirds wohl das sein. Die von meinem Cousin war halt total leise und da dachte ich halt bei mir stimme was nicht. Da bin ich aber heilfroh 

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------

